# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ:μια ύπουλη συνήθεια

## anasia

Η εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ σύμφωνα με τον πιο συνηθισμένο ορισμό, ειναι η απώλεια της ελευθερης βούλησης για αποχή από αυτό. Η κατανάλωση αλκοόλ μπορει να προκαλέσει αριθμό αλλαγών στην ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά. Ακομα και μικρές δόσεις αλκοόλ μπορεί να επηρεάσουν σημαντική τη κρίση και τον συντρονισμό των κινήσεων του ατόμου. Μικρές ως και μέτριες δόσεις αλκοόλ μπορεί να αυξήσουν τις περιπτώσεις εμφάνισης διάφορων επιθετικών ενεργειών. Μέτριες μέχρι ψηλές λήψεις αλκοόλ μπορει να προκαλέσουν εξασθένιση εως και παράλυση των ανωτέρων νοητικών λειτουργειών, αλλάζοντας δραματικά την μνημη και την ικανότητα μάθησης. Οι πολύ ψηλές δοσεις αλκοόλ μπορει να προκαλέσουν κατάπτωση του ανεπνευστικού συστήματος και θάνατο.
Συνεχής χρηση αλκοόλ μπορεί να οδηγησει στην εξάρτηση. Η απότομη διακοπη ληψης αλκοόλ μπορεί να προκαλέσει συμπτώματα στέρησης, οπως εντονο άγχος, τρέμουλο, παραισθήσεις μέχρι και σπασμούς. Μακροπροθεσμα προβλήματα κατάχρησης μεγάλων ποσοτητων αλκοόλ, ιδιαίτερα σε συνδυασμό με φτωχή διατροφή, μπορει να οδηγήσουν σε μόνιμη βλάβη ζωτικών οργάνων όπως ειναι ο εγκέφαλος ή το σηκώτι.
Επιπρόσθετα, οι μέλλουσες μητέρες που καταναλωνουν αλκοόλ κατά τη διάρκεια της κύησης μπορεί να γεννήσουν παιδια με *εμβρυικό αλκοολικό σύνδρομο*. Τα βρέφη με αυτό το συνδομο υποφέρουν κυρίως απο νοητική υστέρηση αλλά και άλλες αμετάκλητες φυσιολογικές δυσμορφίες. Εκτός αυτών, παιδιά με αλκοολικούς γονείς έχουν πολλές περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κάνουν κατάχρηση αλκοόλ.
Ο αλκοολισμος μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε στάδια. Υπάρχουν τρείς διαδοχικές φάσεις που περνά κάποιο ατομο που κάνει κατάχρηση αλκοόλ.
-Μια πολυετη ασυμπτωματική φάση, που αρχίζει με μια βλαβερή εναρξη. Ορισμένα άτομα περνουν στον αλκοολισμό με επαναλαμβανόμενες εμπειριες μέθης, μεθώντας σπάνια, η και καθολου. Συνεχίζουν τις επαγγελματικές, κοινωνικές και οικογενειακες τους υποχρεώσεις και συνήθως δεν εμφανίζουν διαταραχές του χαρακτήρα.
-Η επόμενη φάση είναι σχετικά σύντομη, όπου αναπτύσεται η απώλεια ελέγχου κατανάλωσεις αλκοόλ. Το άτομο κάνει τακτική χρηση αλλά ακόμα δεν είναι εξαρτημένο.
-Η τρίτη και τελευταια φάση είναι η φάση οπου εμφανιζονται τα σημαδια του χρόνιου αλκοολισμού καθώς και οι διαταραχές στη συμπεριφορά και χαρακτήρα του χρήστη. Τα σημαδια του χρόνιου αλκοολισμού μπορεί να ειναι τρεμούλιασμα των χεριών, κράμπες, απωλεια όρεξης, κτλ. Οι διαταραχές μπορει αν ειναι οτιδηποτε απο επιθετικότητα, ζηλια, σεξουαλικές διαταραχές, άγχος, κατάθλιψη, κλπ. Οι διανοητικές διαταραχές επιδεινώνονται με την επαγγελματική και συναισθηματική περιθωριοποίηση. Οι επιπλοκές, οπως κυρρωση του ήπατος, καρκίνο στομάχου, εντέρου, κτλ. γίνονται ένα συχνό φαινόμενο.
Ένα άτομο θεωρειται αλκοολικός εάν οι ποσοτητες που παίρνει αυξάνονται σε συχνά χρονικά διαστήματα. Επισης, εάν η λήψη αλκοόλ έχει συνέπειες στις ψυχολογικές, κοινωνικές και σωματικές ικανότητες του ατόμου. Η αλκοόλη ειναι η χημική ουσία που υπάρχει στα ποτά και δημιουργει την εξάρτηση. Η ουσία αυτή είναι κατασταλτική και δρα κυριως στο κεντρικό νευρικό συστημα του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού. Μπορει τα πρώτα 20 λεπτα μετά τη λήψη αλκοόλ, ο χρήστης να νιώθει ανεβασμένος αλλά, η αλκοόλη δεν ειναι διεγερτική ουσία και για αυτο εάν η λήψη σταματήσει, πιθανόν ο χρήστης να "πεσει" κυριως ψυχολογικά αλλά και σωματικα.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## vacaloca

Ποιόν ευχαριστείς καλέ:P?
Ωραίο το copy paste,μα δεν βρήκες μάλλον πληροφορίες για το πως κάποιος «θεραπεύεται» και έτσι το «κομματάκι» σου δεν βοηθάει και πολύ, διότι είναι «μισό»΄....
ϊσως βοηθούσε να μας εδεινες τα link ώστε να διαβάζουμε ολοκληρωμένα τα αρθράκια

εγώ Ευχαριστώ......:P...................sfina ki.gr?

----------


## olga_soul

Η πραγματική αλήθεια για την γέννηση του αλκοολικού.......

- Γυναίκα το παιδί κλαίει....δώστου γάλα!!!
- Καλά δεν αγόρασες σήμερα?? αφού σου είχα πει ότι τέλειωσε..
- Δεν πειράζει δώσ\'του μια Heineken και θα πάω αύριο να πάρω....
- Την επομένη....
- Γυναίκα καλά δεν ακούς το παιδί που κλαίει? ....δώσ\' του επιτέλους γάλα!!!
- Καλά είσαι τελείως ανεύθυνος? και σήμερα δεν πήρες γάλα? Όλα από εμένα τα περιμένεις πια στο σπίτι?
- Καλά δώσ\'του μια Heineken και θα δούμε....
- Μα αφού Heineken δεν έχει ....αφού τις ήπιες όλες με το γα...μένο Μουντιάλ.....
- Α ναι ? έχω και κάτι Amstel στο πλαϊνό ράφι...δώστου από αυτές.....


Μεγαλώνοντας το παιδί, μετά από τόση μπύρα...γίνεται ΜΥΘΟΣ.....στο αλκοόλ........:(:(:(

----------


## berg

Ειναι κακο που δινουν και στα πιτσιρικια και στους νεους και μετα περνουν το αμαξι και πανε σε κολονες σε αλλα αυτοκινητα, σε χοραφια, μπαινουν σε σπιτια, σε αυλες, μπαινουν κατω απο φορτηγα. Και αυτα τα παιδια αν απο τορα ειναι μπεκρουλιακες οταν μεγαλοσουν τα σκοτια τους θα γινουν αλοιφη. Ειναι μαγκια να πινεις σαν νεροφιδα οταν βγαινεις και εισαι καποιος στην παρεα οταν γινεσαι καρναβαλι. Οταν ομος ο καραγκιοζης βαζει την κοπελα διπλα του και μεθυσμενος οδηγαει και αυτος παει στο νοσοκομειο με γρατζουνιες και στη μανα της κορης πανε την κασα με κοματια απο κρεατα και τα μυαλα χυμενα στο δρομο εκει λενε οτι ηταν εξ αμελειας. Και αλλοι λενε να μην εμπενε η κοπελα μεσα. Φταει η κοπελα που μπηκε αλλα αυτη το πληρωσε με τη ζωη της. Εκεινος που θα παρει και αλλους στο λεμο του που τον αφηνουν αδεσποτο τι θα γινει;

----------


## olga_soul

Τί να πεις Νάσο μου...γι\'αυτό υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός στις έννοιες του υπεύθυνου...και του ανεύθυνου......

----------


## αντωνης25

οδηγω και πινω...
πινω και οδηγω...
γιαυτο μπαμπα μην τρεχεις...
θα τρεχω μονο εγω...

.................................................. ...............................................

----------


## berg

O διαχορισμος αυτος που λες Ολγα στο λεξικο εχει μεινει σε πολα πραγματα. Στην πραξη βαζεις εναν καλο δικηγορο και εκει που εφταιγες σε ζητανε και συγνωμη. Πανε και μου κανουν αλκοτεστ στου καραγκιοζη το γαμο. Πανε ρε αν τιμας τα γαλονια εξω απο το μπαρακι στα 40 μετρα και σταματα τους. Αλλα αν το κανεις ο μαγκας που το εχει και λαδωνει το διοικητη σου θα σε στειλει στον Εβρο να κανεις τον τροχονομο στις μπεκατσες. Γιατι αν μου πει κανεις οτι οι διοικητες ειναι αθωες παρθενες να μου πει τοτε γιατι στα μπαρακια δε γραφουν οσους κλεινουν τους δρομους που παρκαρουν τα αυτοκινητα τους. Οχι ολοι οι διοικητες αλλα οταν βλεπεις τι γινεται καπου και η αστυνομια ξινει τα ......νυχια της ε τοτε καπου βρωμαει η δουλια εκει. Και τον αλλον τον νταη πατερα που τα τσουζει και παει στο σπιτι και σπαζει στο ξυλο μανα και παιδια εκει τι γινετε; Τον χωνει μεσα ο εισαγγελεας για αποτοξεινωση. Πανε λενε να κανεις καταγγελια. Πως θα πας να το κανεις αυτο; Δε σε αφηνει η συνειδηδη σου. Εσενα ομοσ βαζει ο νομος να βγαλεις το φιδι απο την τρυπα αντι να λεει οτι μαγκα την πρωτη φορα σε κανουμε παρατηρηση τη δευτερη μπαινεις για αποτοξινωση θες δε θες. Και αν εχει κανενα παιδακι; Ποσες φορες στην τηλεοραση ειπε για μεθυσμενο μπαμπα που εσπασε στο ξυλο βρεφος; Αντε γιατι τα εχουν κανει μπαχαλο.

----------


## anasia

Αγαπητή vacaloca,
Τα άθρα τα οποία διμησιεύω οπως έχω αναφέρει και παλαιότερα δεν είναι αντίγραφα είναι δικά μου λόγια!
Επίσης, ευχαριστώ τα άτομα που το διαβάζουν γιατί κανεις δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να το διαβάσει!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vacaloca

\"Αγαπητή\" anasia...χαλάρωσε!!!! 
 
Απλά το άρθρο σου για τον αλκοολισμό το βρήκα με άλλο nickname στο sfinaki.gr!Οπότε 2 πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν:

1ον ή τα άρθα \"σου\" είναι τόσο καλά που κάποιοι τα παίρνουν και τα κάνουν copy paste αυτούσια σε άλλα site 

ή 2ον επειδή έκανες τον κόπο να τα γράψεις και είναι τόσο καλά και σ αρέσουν,τα θεωρείς χρήσιμα ή ότιδηποτε άλλο... σε όποιο site μπαίνεις τα δημοσιεύεις.....

anyway ο καθένας κάνει.... ό,τι μπορεί!!!!!

\"Ευχαριστώ!\"

----------


## berg

Anasia γερα γραψε και αλλα αρθα!! κι αν ειναι αντιγραφη κοματια να γινει φτανει να ειναι καλα!!

----------


## stan

...

----------


## anasia

Αγαπητή μου vacaloca η αλήθεια είναι ότι είδα αρκετά άθρα μου να δημοσιεύονται σε διαφορετικά site ακόμη και εδώ είδα ένα άθρο μου που το είχα γράψει κάπου αλλού! Αυτό με δυσαρεστή πάρα πολύ γιατί έγινε κάτι πρόσφατα και αποφάσισα να μην ξαναγράψω άθρα πουθενά!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

